#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  حل مشکل نصب نشدن آنتی ویروس

## mehdifull

سلام تا حالا شده که خواسته باشید روی کامپیوترتون آنتی ویروس نصب کنید و نصب نشده باشه یا این که از ویروس کاظم قیز به آس اومده باشید . فقط کافی این آنتی ویروس رو یک بار اجرا کنید.
با بای

----------

*kami_in2000*,*Service Manual*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*,*محمد سا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kami_in2000

با سلام دوست عزیز فایل بالا خودش ویروسی است ، آنتی ویروس من اجازه ی نصب نمیدهد .

به دیگر دوستان هم پیشنهاد میکنم اول با یک آنتی ویروس آپدیت شده تست کنند بعد نصب کنند !

با تشکر.

----------

*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## mehdifull

> با سلام دوست عزیز فایل بالا خودش ویروسی است ، آنتی ویروس من اجازه ی نصب نمیدهد .
> 
> به دیگر دوستان هم پیشنهاد میکنم اول با یک آنتی ویروس آپدیت شده تست کنند بعد نصب کنند !
> 
> با تشکر.


*دوست عزیز این آنتی ویروس از سایت سازنده ویروس دانلود شده و طبق گفته شما دوباره جهت  اطمینان با دو انتی ویروس تست کردم و مشکلی نداشتف احتمالاً سیستمتان ویروسی میباشد و انتی ویروستان از کار افتاده است ولی آپدیت میباشد .اما به همه دوستان اطمینان میدهم که این فایل هیچگونه موردی ندارد.
*

----------

*Service Manual*

----------


## Service Manual

> *دوست عزیز این آنتی ویروس از سایت سازنده ویروس دانلود شده و طبق گفته شما دوباره جهت  اطمینان با دو انتی ویروس تست کردم و مشکلی نداشتف احتمالاً سیستمتان ویروسی میباشد و انتی ویروستان از کار افتاده است ولی آپدیت میباشد .اما به همه دوستان اطمینان میدهم که این فایل هیچگونه موردی ندارد.
> *


سلام 

فايل ضميمه شده مشکلي نداره و قابل استفاده هست .

موفق باشيد .

----------

